# Need help safely ordering seeds.



## 7thG (Dec 1, 2011)

Im working on a little stealth grow op. I have about half of the needed supplies and have the money to order the rest but I don't want to move forward until I devise a leoproof method to order seeds. 
Rule #1 - Dont get seeds sent to the location of the grow.
Rule #2 - Dont tell anyone about your grow.

Do you see the problem here.

I gotta make up my mind fast because I want to catch the Dec.2nd-5th DNA Genetics Promo with The Attitude Seedbank. 

Lastly, does anyone have some suggestions on any auto strains or some short stocky Indica's......there so many choices it can be overwhelming for a beginner.

Thanks and stay :fly:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 1, 2011)

When I ordered I have them sent to my place and never had a problem. If worried get the added stealth.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 1, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> When I ordered I have them sent to my place and never had a problem. If worried get the added stealth.


 

Same here.


----------

